
Fulfilled by Voodoo: Just-in-time manufacturing and fulfillment - oortlieb
https://blog.voodoomfg.com/2018/04/05/fulfilled-by-voodoo/
======
leanneluce
this looks awesome! i have a custom jewelry shopify store... how can i plug
into that?

~~~
jschwartz11
We have a plug-n-play Shopify <> Shipstation integration, where all you need
to do is give us your Shipstation credentials. From there we just need to know
the products/SKUs you'll be making with us.

